# perineal hernia repair



## H.BREN74@YAHOO.COM (Mar 2, 2012)

having trouble finding a code to describe a perineal hernia repair. any insights?


----------



## mjewett (Mar 5, 2012)

Hard to tell  maybe you could post the op note, but would this be a different term for cystocele, or rectocele??


----------

